# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  MrPriority's Workbook

## MrPriority

Hello everyone,

My name is Thom/MrPriority, but you can call me Prio (or whatever else you want :;-): )
I am a complete newbie here who is trying to learn how to LD. I have done it once before, or at least I think I have. I hope to gain more experience to make the LD longer, more vivid and to remember more of it. Once I have achieved that I have a whole list of things to do in a LD ::lol::  But let's stick to the basics for now and see how it goes!

Here's my Workbook:

*Reality Checks:*
- Check the clock twice
- Hands
- Nose breathing 

*Dream Signs:*
- People I used to know. Often ex-school friends.
- Games

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Creating a routine, that gives me somewhat regular LD's and that I can keep up for a long time
- Try out other techniques( WILD, DEILD and SSILD particularly)

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Being able to LD at least 3 times a week
- Use LDing to learn about my subconscious mind
- Become more self-aware in my lucid dreams

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Lucid: I have realized I was in a dream 3 times up till now. Last time of which I was able to make a car fly and fly a bit myself. I lost it very soon after. The entire experience was quite short. I am trying out various tutorials to help with that. 
- I also used to have very vivid dreams when I was younger. For example: I once dreamed I was able to breathe under water. I believed it so badly that even the next day I still couldn't believe that it was just a dream.
- Dream Recall: Quantity: about 3 per night Quality:  usually at least 1 has a distinct plot. Some holes here and there. Not really aware of things that are outside of the plot. And not really aware of taste most of the time.
*Current Technique:*
- DILD 
- MILD just because it is easy to try while doing DILD
_I tell myself: Ik weet dat ik droom. (wich means I know I am dreaming in dutch) in order to get a lucid dream. Let's see how that works out._
- ADA I totally stopped the awareness for now. Instead I am doing Meditation and Dream Yoga. Once I have 3-4 weeks of that under the belt I will start to apply it throughout the day. 

*Dreams recalled:*
-June 
Total Dreams: 52
Total Days: 19
Dreams/day: 2,736842105263158

*Goals achieved:* 

*Spoiler* for _The list_: 



- Getting to know some others / sharing experiences and making some friends
-Having a long, vivid and memorable LD





~ Mr. Priority

----------


## MrPriority

*Update #1*

I have succesfully started my dream journal and done RC's these 2 days. I have dropped some of the RC's I didn't like. I have also been reading up more about LDing in general and I am starting to find out what kind of techniques I would like to apply myself. DILD and awareness seem like they are just my cup of tea. 

Something interested I found out already because of my DJ: I seem to wake up after pretty much every dream.(3-4 times a night) Also I seem to remember bits and pieces of every dream. But if I don't write down my dream as soon as I wake up, chances are I completely forget the dream. Last night I had 3 dreams in a row where I only realised I should write them down after the whole series. The first dream was really hard to remember even bits and pieces. The second dream was completely gone. The third however I could remember quite some bits and pieces. Then again it seemed like a rather short dream. 

Once I have some more bits and pieces over the next couple of days I will probably summarize them in one online DJ entry since they are not interesting enough.(since I don't remember even close to all) 

I really hope my memory of the dreams will get better over time. If anyone knows any method, any help is greatly appreciated. 

That is all for this one!

----------


## MrPriority

*Update #2*

So far I am still going strong. I'm doing RC's more than 20 times a day. I do a big awareness check about 5 times a day, where I really take my time to take in all of my senses. And I try to be more aware throughout the day.
Only problems I have are in a regular sleeping schedule. But I am going to bed a little earlier each day so I'm slowly making progress there. And still need to get my MILD goals going. Getting a proper mantra and generally I'd like to learn more about it so I can practice it properly. So those are the good points and the points I can progress in. On to the Results!

*New Weird Experience*
Last night I had a new experience. I had a series of waking up and falling asleep, very fast in a row. I was quite aware through the entire thing. The strange thing is: I never really knew whether I was awake or asleep. I was aware of myself and my senses, but not aware of my state (dream or wake). Unfortunately I don't really remember what happened since I didn't write it down and my recall isn't the best. I only have some keywords and this strange memory of that weird sensation. I don't really know how to explain it. Let's hope that I am smart enough to write it all down next time.

*Recall progress*
I have been working on my recall. I have been writing down all my dreams whenever I remembered and I noticed that I have quite a lot. I don't usually remember the whole thing. Once I only remembered having a dream, but I didn't have a clue what it was about. And all of them are quite short. Perhaps I am only remembering the final bits of the dream? I am still on an average of remembering 3 dreams a night. Sometimes bits and pieces. Sometimes a short story. Overall I remember more when it gets closer to daytime. But not always. 

All in all I am not sure what it all means. Or if I am any closer to having an LD. If this is normal or if I'm going to slow. Or if im doing something wrong. But I'm still staying positive! ::D:  Tomorrow will be the night!  ::D: 

I will post a summary of all the most interesting parts of the last couple of nights in my DJ. If anyone is interested. 

That is all for this one.  ::D:

----------


## 501

Great progress so far! Your longer dreams are always later in the night closer to morning. This is when your mind has had its share of deep sleep and its time to play. Your brain starts firing the neurons and warming up like a car engine getting ready for the day. This is the reason people do their WBTB later in the day after 4.5 or more hours of sleep.

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks for the reply 501! I've been wanting to look more into WBTB. I think I already am doing that since I wake up naturally. Sometimes I go to the bathroom, sometimes I just write down my dreams. I'll look into more of that. It seems like MILD and SSILD is also the best time to do that, though I am trying not to do to many things at the same time. There's just so much to read and so many things to try ::D:  

I was actually just about to make a new update so I'll just keep that in the same post.

*Update #3*

I updated my goals and RC's. And I rephrased some things to more match what I am actually doing, since I had no idea what I was about to do when I wrote it. Upcoming next Wednesday is my first week of DV. It's also my first week of using a DJ. So I will be analyzing the details. Try to find a dream sign. Compare dream quality and quantity with time out of bed and the time I awoke. I am also thinking about changing up my DJ layout. Some minor adjustments to make it easier to write down everything that is important. And I am trying to lay down even longer before doing to much after a dream. Try to recall more, or just try thinking random things like: Was my brother in the dream? Hoping to hit something that can trigger the memory.

Lastly I might shift some things (or even all) over to Thursday since Wednesday is my birthday ::D: 

That is all for now!

----------


## MrPriority

*Tuesday 17/06/14* 

After reading through some of other people's workbooks I have decided that I'm going to try to post progress here daily. 
I am starting to try and add something to my ADA. At the moment I take my time to take in everything from every sense I can, about 5-6 times a day 2-3mins per. And I try to question and be aware of reality in as much detail as often as I think of doing it. Along with the RC and Mantra of course. 
Now I will try to be conscious of my breathing at all times. If I only take that 1 thing I think I can perhaps work my way up from there. 

I had a strange dream again. This time I knew I was aware that I was dreaming. I somehow suddenly realized I could feel my leg, but not the rest. So I knew it was a dream. But I totally forgot what happened after that. Or before that even. 

EDIT: I want to try out some Dream Yoga. It can't really hurt the other techniques and is easy to add to my list so why not  :smiley: .

I will collect some data from a week of DJ and make some new adjustments, but that is for tomorrow. 

Dont trust anyone

----------


## NyxCC

> Lastly I might shift some things (or even all) over to Thursday since Wednesday is my birthday



Happy Birthday, Mr. Priority!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## MrPriority

> Happy Birthday, Mr. Priority!



Thank you very much!  ::D:  

I already got a fine present in the form of some great dreams! 6 to be exact. That's a new record! Also a very short lucid moment and some weird dreams. I'd say that's some fine progress I am making ::D:  And a great start of the day! It'll be a good one  ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

*19/06/14*


Ok then big changes for this update!

*First* of all I read all my dreams again. Trying to find some Dream Signs. I found 3 so they will be added. I will pay more attention when I encounter those.

*Second* I am not happy with my RC's and my ADA round I do daily. Basically I want to try things a little differently. Whenever I do a round of awareness I am never sure what I am really doing. And honestly, I think I am doing it wrong. I think that, once you have had some LDs, you know what to look for. What to be aware of. Since I have really no clue what I should be aware of, and how to be aware of all these things at a time I want to try things a little easier. One step at a time. I decided I want to try being aware of my breathing at all times.  That way I have an easy task, that I know I can accomplish. I have been trying this out a bit and I have noticed this also interrupts my dozing of. Every time I start mindlessly doing stuff I realize I am not aware of my breathing. And therefor stop dozing off. So it helps to keep me aware.

This also gave me a good idea. Since I now have multiple times a day, where I realize I am not paying enough attention. They are the perfect time to do a RC. This makes me do way over 20 RC's a day. And it even motivates me to become more aware. The more aware I become, the less RC's I will have to do. 

Lastly there is the point of my RC's. I had a lot of trouble, truly questioning reality. So I want to try and pick one thing and focus on that while I question reality. I decided to pay additional focus to my gravity whenever I RC. Since gravity is something you are usually not aware of, it is quite easy for me to question if it still is the proper 1g. That get's me in the mood to believe I might just be dreaming. So then my other RC's will become more valuable. That is the basic idea.

*Third* I have also started Dream Yoga, since I am usually awake for a bit in my bed before falling asleep. Who knows, it might help. 

So TL;DR New Dream Signs. Dream Yoga. New RC (gravity check) + old ones. And I switched up ADA with being aware of breathing for now.

That is all for now! 

Repressed feelings and Water fun

----------


## NyxCC

^^ It looks like an excellent strategy Mr. Priority.  :smiley:  With respect to ADA and RCs, you don't indeed have to focus on everything at all times but rather be more mindful about your surroundings. The version of focusing on one thing - like your breath or gravity still counts. There have been a number of successful dreamers with this technique - gravity check, breathing focus or blinking focus. Doing RCs multiple times is also good and carrying them out with more thought instead of mindlessly. All in all, a good plan. I wish you luck with your new strategy.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

*20/06/14*
Thanks for the feedback! Helps a lot! And I guess it worked! ::D:  I got my first LD today!  ::rolllaugh::  
Thanks for all the help here! To you and all the dream guides  :smiley:  

My first Lucid

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::giraffe:: 

.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats! Oh and what a great scene change! I love beach dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

Thank youuu  ::D:  Yeah me too! They can be so much fun, yet so relaxing as well  :smiley:

----------


## 501

Awesome!!! I had a feeling you would have one coming your way soon enough! Very long for your first one too! Still to this day I get too excited and I just spiral right out. You did very well controlling your excitement and clearing the dream up with your senses. 

What is one of the greatest things about lucid dreaming is that if its your first, 10th or 30th the excitement and sheer awe is always there. At least for me it is. 

Looking forward to more good news!

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks! And I sure hope it stays that way! Though I also hope I become a little bit less shocked by everything  :tongue2:  It made me hesitate to do any really crazy stuff last time. But I guess that's mostly because I didn't know what to expect. 

*22/06/2014:*

Latest update: I just returned from a weekend away. A lot of fun! But 2 short nights and a lot of alcohol. In the end I only have 1`dream recalled and that one is too vague to really make a decent story. Perhaps I will write it with my next night, perhaps I will leave it out entirely. We'll see. Either way, IRC gave me some good inspiration and motivation once again. I am really tired, but also really pumped to go to bed! With the first LD out of the way, now is the time to actually get to do some awesome things! 

Since my first LD took me about 2weeks. Between, looking up things, finding DV, signing up and practicing. So that will be the new deadline. Get a lucid dream within 2 weeks. The sooner the better though! This will be my backup motivation. Let's hope I won't need to use it and that I have one way before that time! 

That's all for today. See you tomorrow with some, hopefully, awesome dreams!

----------


## MrPriority

*Tuesday 24/06/14*

I should have updated yesterday, but honestly, there wasn't much to say. So let's continue the update here. The weekend certainly brought me some bad recall. I feel that, tonight will be the first day it will be back to normal. So from tonight on, the hunt for a LD is on! 

I have refined my MILD technique a bit. I still wasn't happy with the Visualization I was doing. I am now doing a combo, between Naiya's MILD technique and I believe it was Memm who posted something on Memory. In the end what I came up with is: Think about my last dream. Visualize it. Then make it strange. Then visualize yourself getting lucid from that. Lastly really believe I will have that dream next! Rinse and repeat for every time I WBTB. 
I am still debating whether or not I should also use this for my daydreaming. Because that would mean I would have to start the day with that exercise. Otherwise I wouldn't remember what my last dream was well enough. And I am not sure if it is worth the trouble. Also, I may want to reserve daydreaming for dream goals. We'll see.

Next up: Dream yoga. This will be the exercise I do after MILD. If I fall asleep while doing that, so be it. I put less emphasize on that one. 

Lastly: My DJ. I want to change it up. Use Sensei's Dream Journal method. Eventually also his Dream Goal Journal. Once I have had at least 5 LD's in 1 month, I will try out his week by week goal plan. To really push myself to the limit. If I can get 5 in a month once I should be able to get it consistently. As for the normal Dream Journal, I am still figuring out, how I can record all that information without it becoming a hassle. I'll try and tweak that a bit. Perhaps only put down the dream and the time when I wake up, but then put all the other information in later. We'll see. I think it is very important to do this properly, as the DJ has done the most for me so far. 

All in all, I feel like I am getting closer and closer to a schedule which I am happy with. Once I have one I want to stick with, the plan is to make that into a habit. Only when I have that habit, I will start trying out other things, like DEILD and WILD. But first I want to create a good basic routine for myself, that I can keep doing for a loooong while. 

That's all for this update!

----------


## MrPriority

*25/06/14*

Waiter! One weird dream with a little bit of Lucid on the side please.  ::D: 

Yep yep, number 2 in the back. Going strong! A LD a week is easy peasy!  ::lol:: 

I did do some things wrong though. I should've taken more time to stabilize. Also I got over excited. I think I did not keep my calm because I really did not anticipate having no hands. My subconscious threw me curve ball there. If I had known that was possible I would've probably been a little more calm and tried to visualize untill I had my hands again. Where as now I had no idea what to do xD Oh well. Lesson learned. 

Because I didn't take my time stabilizing, the dream didn't feel "real". That is a bit too bad. But it's still _way_ clearer than any dream. 

After thinking about it for a while, I'm pretty sure it was a MILD. I had a clear intention of having a lucid dream before I even became lucid. It's a combination of the MILD, the overall intent and interest in LDing, and properly RCing. That gave me the LD in the end. At least that is my diagnose so far. 

In further news: I made a new journal. Not the one I wanted, but a waking day journal. It helps me write off all thoughts and go to bed peacefully. Therefor making my MILD much more useful. It's also useful training for long term memory. And I simply enjoy it  ::D: . I still need to switch up my DJ, to get more information easier. 

I am getting closer and closer to an every day routine that works for me. ::D: 
The quest continues!

Number 2 in the bag!

----------


## NyxCC

That is great news! Congrats!  ::D: 

You know I've also had and sometimes still have lds where some of the senses are not working properly. While it's important not to expect this happening, if it does, I find it helpful to concentrate on other available elements of the dream until things return back to normal.

----------


## MrPriority

Thank you, kind sir!  ::D: 

Yeah, I think if I just stay calm and do some awareness/stabilization that I can make it all come back. I know I can active senses. It's what I did in my first dream  :smiley:  The biggest problem for now is that I wake up rather fast. It's not that I am afraid I will wake up. I just need to take more time to anchor myself and calm down. I get too excited xD. I hope the excitement will fade a little, once I have some more dreams under my belt :smiley:  

Thanks for the reply! Now on to the updates!  :

*26/06/14*

A bad day for recall. Almost nothing here. I lost one dream because I didn't write it down before I fell asleep. And the other one was kinda fuzzy. So nothing big here. Oh well, these things happen. Let's move on! 

*27/06/14* 

A very good day for recall! Even though I, again, was too lazy to write down 2 dreams, I did wrote down about a page just on 1 dream. It was a pretty epic one. Nothing near lucidity. But the dream totally makes up for that. I had a blast dreaming it, and then again when I wrote it in my DJ here. I'll probably give myself a bit of a breather this weekend since I have been obsessing a bit over the course of the week. I need to keep my spirits up! 

That's all for this one!

A Medieval Adventure

----------


## MrPriority

*28&29/06/2014*

Again 2 days in one. Some days I just don't have anything to say, so I will go back to making a post, only when I have something to say. 

I have finally started my Meditation. 15 mins twice a day for a week. Then 30 min twice a day for another week. Then 1 hour twice a day for a week. After all that, I'll see how it goes and what I want to do. 

I'm still fiddling around with how I want to change my Dream Journal. On one hand I want use a tag system, because I have trouble focusing my eyes when I just wake up. So the less I have to write the better. I am on the other hand getting quite used to, remembering the dream first and then writing it down. A habit is slowly forming. I'll try out some things, see how they go. And I'll report back here when I am satisfied with my DJ.

I have been experimenting with alcohol. I like having a few drinks with some friends in the weekend, but I don't want to ruin all chances for a good dream. So far it seems that if I don't go overboard with the alcohol, I can still have plenty of dreams. But I will keep a close eye on it during the weekends. 

Lastly, I have found a new Dream Sign. A lot of my dreams, have me going to the toilet at some point. I guess this is because I am a pit pee-shy. I can't go if I know someone is watching, or waiting for me. And I find this really annoying, since it makes no sense at all. Perhaps it is a blessing in disguise though. Since it is really easy to turn this into a RC.

That's all for this one.
As usual, the dreams below:

To the Dream Journal Machine!

----------


## MrPriority

*30/06/2014*

And there we have it. Number 3 already!  ::D:  I am going like a train! When I first got lucid, for like a second, I started to show more interest in it. Then I found DV and I started to take it more seriously. All in all it took me 9 days to get from that first taste of a LD to get my first real LD. Then it took me only 7 days to get the second, and now I had my 3rd only 5 days after the last one. Thank you DV, your teachings are working  ::D: 

Aside from that, I am still keeping up my meditation. That is going not too bad. And I wrote down a little less details this time in my DJ. I'm not sure whether I like that yet. Time will tell. Lastly I slept with my blinds closed for the first time. I was wondering if I would wake up less if I do that. But it turns out it doesn't affect much so far. I woke up around the same times I have been these last 3 weeks. 5 Dreams recalled is pretty good I'd say. I did one WBTB as well for the first time. Since I was too hyped after I woke up from my lucid. All the dreams after that were really vivid I have to say. 

I have this new idea I want to try. Instead of doing a regular RC I want to have one word. It will guide me through all the steps I need to take to see if it is indeed a dream. And if it is, what to do next. Because it doesn't stop after the RC. I want to do some stabilization and awareness before I start doing anything. And then I need to step back a bit and think about what my goals are.

So far I have come up with: RESI
*R*elax/*R*eality check ; Very important to do both before anything else. 
*E*njoy ; Although I do admit I added this to make it a little catchier, it is never a bad idea to start a dream with a smile on your face.
*S*tabilize ; Take some time to do some awareness and stabilize the dream
*I*ntent ; Take a step back and think about what my intentions are from this dream. What do I want to do?

I might fiddle with the name a bit. See if I can make up something better. And then I will start to practice it. Think RESI(or whatever it will become) before every RC. And every now and then, visualize that it does work and go through all the steps. I want to have a _very_ clear idea of what RESI is and what I should do. Just like RC's it has to be burned into my memory, so that when I become Lucid I will only have to think RESI and then realize what I should be doing. If I can get it to a point where I always start with that, I think it will help the quality of the LD greatly. 

That is all I have to say for today!

To the Dream Cave!

----------


## MrPriority

*01/07/2014*

I have been thinking about this RESI idea quite a bit. And I am not sure if it is such a good idea. I don't want to become dependent of a technique. So I have decided that, for now I want to try something else. I still want to see if I can stay in the dream a bit longer. Though my idea is now, to just go along with the dream for a bit. As long as I do a regular RC it should be ok. I want to see if I can immerse myself more that way. Instead of forcing my will upon the dream immediately. If I can get a feeling of a dream where I am more immersed, that should help me get a feel for how I go deeper into the dream without relying on anything. 

Since I don't have to focus on that, I can focus on changing my sleep schedule a bit. I want to go to bed a little earlier and do some regular WBTB's. I have the time now, I should use it wisely. So after my first awakening (usually between 2 and 4 hours of sleep) if I remember a dream, I will do a WBTB.

Well fiddle with it, and see what works. 

That is my message for today!

To the Journal Frontier!

----------


## MrPriority

*02/07/2014*

Nothing much today. I didn't have any good dreams. The one I recall the most is not that long and not that interesting either. Perhaps I throw that one with my dreams tomorrow.

I didn't feel like the meditation went fast enough. I felt like I could do more, so I did a 30min session. That was pretty successful. It was a little tough near the end, but that will get better as I progress I hope. I got to about the 20min mark without any trouble. At least what I think was the 20min mark, since I never really opened my eyes :p Just making it through is a good first step I'd say. I want to make my way up to 1 hour sessions as fast as I can. Meditation really seems to help me in waking life as well. I feel much better. I can now easily notice when I am thinking negatively and then clear my mind. So only positivity on this front.

I tried my fist WILD after reading some of the classes. I did a 30min WBTB, then tried it out. I couldn't fall asleep at all. So after about 20min I gave up and tried to sleep normally, to avoid not getting any sleep at all. It took me an hour to fall back to sleep. Next WBTB I will try out 5min. See if I fall asleep then. I'd rather fall asleep without remaining conscious by accident, then not to be able to sleep. So I will start low and make my way up until I feel progress. 

*Edit:*  I have 52 dreams recalled in June. Since I started at the 12th, that means I had 19 days of using a DJ. Wich gives me an average of 2,736842105263158 dreams per night. Let's hope I can go above 3 for July!

That is all for today, no DJ this time!

----------


## NyxCC

> I didn't feel like the meditation went fast enough. I felt like I could do more, so I did a 30min session. That was pretty successful. It was a little tough near the end, but that will get better as I progress I hope. I got to about the 20min mark without any trouble. At least what I think was the 20min mark, since I never really opened my eyes :p Just making it through is a good first step I'd say. I want to make my way up to 1 hour sessions as fast as I can. Meditation really seems to help me in waking life as well. I feel much better. I can now easily notice when I am thinking negatively and then clear my mind. So only positivity on this front.



I also find that the longer the meditation time, the better. It takes me around 10 mins to get into a calmer state and anything beyond 30 mins is very conductive  for deeper states of meditation, less mind chatter and so on. My simple EEG device also shows that the longer I do this the more the slower brainwaves like theta and delta are stimulated.  :smiley: 





> Wich gives me an average of 2,736842105263158 dreams per night. Let's hope I can go above 3 for July!



Lol!  ::lol::  Thanks for letting us know the exact number! I wish you to have at least 3, 7412857395 dreams per night in July!  ::tongue::

----------


## MrPriority

*04&05&06/07/2014*

Haha, thanks! That's quite a high number to aim for though lol  ::o:  I have been aiming for 4 a night these last couple of nights. Trying to pass my own stats is a way for me to motivate myself :p Next goal is 1 LD before 12 July. If I make that, then I will have had 5 LD's this month (from 12/07 to 12/07). Which means I can start using Sensei's Goal Journal. I really like it, but you basically write down your stats 5 times a week. 

Only 1 left!  ::D:  Since I had my fourth just this night!  ::D: 

I did notice that I, again, just don't take enough time to stabilize the dream. I am reconsidering my RESI idea. Maybe I can convince myself that, even though I use that method, I don't really need it for long. Or I can make a deal with myself to only use it for the first goals I have. When I reach those I have to stop using it. I'm not sure yet. I'll see what happens in the next LD and then base my decision on that. Depending on, if I am improving or not. I will really try to set my intention to relax and explore the LD this time. We'll see what happens then.

On a positive note: I did get out of my bedroom this time. And I used a spinning teleport. Plus I had some very positive DC encounters. I was still a bit afraid that my first DC I really met would immediately come after me xD But instead they started to cheer me on and pet me on the back, lol. So I am a lot less tense of meeting a DC now. And I know that I am not stuck in my room. Really I am quite happy about the dream, even though I failed at everything I tried doing xD

Since I had a crowded weekend I had to put 3 days in one DJ. 

That is all! Thanks for all the support so far NyxCC! Soon enough I will have an epic LD and I will have you (and some others here) to thank for it! Really appreciate it!  ::D:  

DJ MrPriority in da house!

----------


## MrPriority

*07&08/07/2014*

And that's number five! Goal reached!  ::D:  I have had 5 LD's in 27 days of training. I can probably get 7 or 8 a month at this moment. For now that is enough for me. I will start the Sensei goal Journal, perhaps change it a little bit here and there. And I will try and always get at least 1 every 6 days. And probably aim for 7 a month for now. I feel I can now stop training purely on quantity and start training of quality. 

All of my LD's so far have been really short, so it's time to change that! The first thing that comes to mind is plans. I often run out of stuff to do in a LD. And that is making me wake up. Basically the dream ends as soon as I don't have a goal anymore. So I will try and really incubate several things I want to do in 1 LD. Even if I cannot do them all, at least I will not lose the dream as fast. 

Second I want to start some sort of stabilizing technique. Getting really aware of all my senses to "activate" them. I think I will try out my RESI. I will not call it a technique. It will just be a word, for me to remember how to properly start off a LD. I will start by thinking RESI instead of just doing a RC. And every now and then I will imagine being in a dream and actually doing the entire RESI. I will also use it as a mantra. I really want this word to be implanted in my brain. It should be the very first thing I think about when I hear or say LD. 

Let's hope I can really get some longer and more vivid LD's. That will also allow me to practice some control and get better at that too. 

First goal: 

_I will RESI when I become Lucid. I will relax. Do a couple RC's and relax again. I will put a smile on my face and I will rub my hands. Then I will focus on my senses one by one. From top to bottom. For every one I will try to find one thing I didn't notice before. A new visual detail. A new sound. The gravity of pushing on my feet feel. Etc. I will then take a moment and think about what I want to do. And then I will remember that I want to summon Ironice. I will meet him somewhere close to where I am at that moment. Then I will slap him in the face! Not too hard. We will have a laugh about it and then we will go and find an elevator together. We will press a random number and explore whatever we find, when the doors open._ 

That's the idea. It has a personal bet with Ironice in it. Who can slap the other one first. And then some TOTM's that seem very interesting to try. With this plan I will also not immediately try to change the whole world or teleport away. Instead I will use the dream I already have and operate from within that dream. This will hopefully get me a little bit more into the dream and make it less likely for me to wake up too soon. Lastly, it doesn't involve anything that will get me over excited. So I think I can more easily keep my calm with this one. 

Well that is all for now. I will post my complete RESI workout soon.

To the Dream Beam!

----------


## NyxCC

Yeahhh! Way to go Mr. Priority!!!  ::nytacodance::  

This is a fantastic induction rate you got going there! Keep it up!  ::D: 

You should definitely have a go at our tasks of the month. Don't be shy to shoot for complex tasks either, you can only benefit, get lots of experience and of course wings. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ly-2014-a.html

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks! Yeah I have been wanting to do that! I still need to improve on  my LD quality. Having a goal to aim for will definitely help.

I have been sick the last 2 days though. And my dreams have suffered, because of that. Rarely had any decent dreams these last 2 days. Also I am now 4 dreams behind on schedule, if I want to go for an average of 4 this month. I'll really try and DJ better next week and see if I can recover. It's gonna be hard though, since I rarely have more than 5 dreams a night. (that I recall)
I'll only fall a little behind on the LD's. 

It will be good motivation to pick it back up though.

I also worked out my RESI idea on paper(in dutch). So I can apply that as well. If it works for me, then I'll make a post on DV for it as well. 

I hope I can work out my DJ and Goal Journal today as well, but we'll have to see about that. For now, getting better is the most important thing. 

Well that's all for today!

Some Highlights from the last 3 days

----------


## MrPriority

*12/07/2014*

Last night I had some small dreams. Not enough for 1 whole Dream Journal, but I just had to write something about it, since it was quite the experience. 

It started off with a dream about Lucid Dreaming. Which I always find a good sign. It means I am filling my head with the subject. Also if I can remember how I feel when I think about LD in a dream, that might help me out too. So I was in a good mood when I wrote my first dream down. Then I went to sleep again (took me a while).

Now here it get's interesting. I had a dream, where I didn't really care about what happened. I was quite indifferent for a while, until at some point a bit later, I thought that it was a dream anyway. Then I did a double take. And only after that I actually realized I was dreaming. And then I woke up. So I dreamed that I thought it was just a dream anyway. And then like a second later, I actually realized I was dreaming. Pretty weird. Too bad I woke up so fast, too. 

So I wrote all that down (using my new and improved Journal). Then I went back to bed and again took a while before I could sleep. Now it get's even weirder. I had a dream without any visuals. I can't remember seeing anything. There was just the feeling of the peddle of my piano, and a sound. Like church bells every time I pressed it. I could feel the iron really well and hear the tunes it played as well, but I am pretty sure I saw nothing. Not even darkness. There just was no vision somehow. Then I noticed that my piano should not make any noise when I just press on the peddle. Let alone, ring some bells! So I figured out I was dreaming again. And I woke up again. 

I think this all happened within the first minutes of falling asleep. It was almost like the dream wasn't completely there yet. I felt like I realized I was dreaming before the dream actually was completely formed.

So I wrote down all that. And I went back to bed. Again took a long while to fall asleep. And believe it or not, it now get even more interesting!  ::lol::  

This time I wonder if I even ever lost awareness at all. I went to sleep like I normally do, only while laying awake for a while, rolling around a bit, having itches all over my body. But when I finally fell asleep, I somehow noticed I was sleeping and opened my eyes again. I basically instantly woke up, after falling asleep. Then I threw up a bit in my mouth (I have been sick earlier this week).I was scared that I had to puke so I wanted to grab a bucket, but I couldn't move. I tried REALLY hard to move, but nothing. Then my mom came randomly into my room. I tried to signal her somehow, but I couldn't. After a bit I realized, this was probably SP. So I tried to breathe irregularly since I had heard this wakes you up. But after about a minute of randomly changing breathing patterns I gave up. I kinda realized I probably didn't really need to throw up and the sensation faded. I realized my mother was not really there and she kinda lied down peacefully at the end of my bed. I somehow felt like I had everything under control. So I figured I'd just go back to sleep, into a real dream and then wake up properly. I closed my eyes and I felt something poking at my feet. But I could just think that away too. Then I woke up.

So.. I'm not sure what to make of all this yet. It's positive that I could recognize myself dreaming multiple times in one night. That's a first. But it's also not good that I lost the dreams so fast. 

Though most importantly of all, I think I have now fully overcome my fear of SP. It wasn't scary at all for me ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

*14/07/2014*

I finally properly started my DJ on my computer. I still use the same template for it, but now I type out all dreams on my computer and then copy some of the more interesting ones over to here. 

The LD's keep rolling in now, I think that, because I gather so much info whenever I wake up, my mind it totally set on LDing. Last night, all but 1 of my dreams where either extremely close to becoming Lucid, or straight up Lucid. So that's a good thing. Now if only I could get them to be a little longer.

All the extra effort I put in my DJ really paid off. But I have been slacking at some other fields. I have not been meditating since I was sick and I have not been doing my RESI at all. I will have to find some motivation and start that up. It's all about setting a habit. If I can keep it up long enough, it will get easier. 

I also had a dream where I did an RC and it didn't work. So I guess I have not been doing my best on those. I hope I can turn that around a bit with my RESI idea. 

All in all I am more than satisfied. With last night I am at 6 LD's this month. Only 1 more for my goal. I pretty much let that goal go though. I now just go for as much as possible. 7 seems way too few. I can do better than that!  ::D: 

Well that is all for today!

Them Highlights of them Dreamz

----------


## NyxCC

Very interesting experiences.





> Then I went back to bed and again took a while before I could sleep. Now it get's even weirder. I had a dream without any visuals. I can't remember seeing anything. There was just the feeling of the peddle of my piano, and a sound



Some may say that this was probably NREM or so. I can't really be sure about it. It may as well be what you say in the next quote:





> I think this all happened within the first minutes of falling asleep. It was almost like the dream wasn't completely there yet. I felt like I realized I was dreaming before the dream actually was completely formed.



Couldn't have said it better.

---





> So I wrote down all that. And I went back to bed. Again took a long while to fall asleep. And believe it or not, it now get even more interesting!



Well, it looks like you have been quite successful keeping your awareness during the falling asleep and early sleep stages. Very good for lding in general. Those SP like experiences can be bothersome at times especially if you haven't experienced them before. Hope it wouldn't happen too often, I think you handled well there. Best case would be to wait it out and try to transition to an ld later on.





> The LD's keep rolling in now, I think that, because I gather so much info whenever I wake up, my mind it totally set on LDing. Last night, all but 1 of my dreams where either extremely close to becoming Lucid, or straight up Lucid. So that's a good thing. Now if only I could get them to be a little longer.



This really is great!  ::D:  Just remember to continue following the dream world even if you realize you are lucid. Look around and walk around. Come up with a place you want to go and do something there. This will keep your dream mind busy so you won't lose the dream fast.

----------


## MrPriority

*20/07/2014*

Quite some days have past. I have had some trouble with my LD'ing. 

First of all there's the heat. I had to relocate to a room downstairs, because it was getting too hot to really be in my bedroom. Let alone sleep. Today is the first day the weather is getting a bit more normal. Being in a different bed in the heat really killed my recall. 

Secondly I had some stress for a really important test. I totally aced it, luckily. Now I truly have vacation, so I can really start to focus on LD'ing for about a month. Let's hope that the temperature stays as it is now. 

My total in dreams and LD's is quite low. I had some good succes last week though, so if I try hard, I might make up for these lost days before the end of the month. I need to get 5 dreams a day with 2 more LD's to stay on schedule. So I'm gonna shoot for that!  

I might also pick up an extra technique. Keeping track of my breathing isn't working out for me. Instead I will try out, keeping track of gravity. All I really want is some technique that requires me to be aware of 1 thing all the time. This is a great way to realize when I am spacing out. So let's hope I like this one better. 

Lastly, I still have not started my RESI training. Since I was too busy to LD, I did not get a chance to. Also I want to take the meditation up a notch. 

Much to do! Much motivation to do it! 

Let's do this  ::yddd::  :Oh noes:

----------


## NyxCC

> First of all there's the heat. I had to relocate to a room downstairs, because it was getting too hot to really be in my bedroom. Let alone sleep. Today is the first day the weather is getting a bit more normal. Being in a different bed in the heat really killed my recall.



Sorry to hear about this. I'm totally with you on the negative effects of heat. When it gets warm not only do I have trouble sleeping, but also my recall goes down significantly. I also find it much harder to ld when my brain is melting. I think very little could be done (apart from getting an air conditioner or moving to a colder room if possible), so the best thing may be to just wait it out and in the meantime in the very least keep up the day work.  

Good luck with the gravity check and wish you colder times.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

*25/07/2014*

The heat is still here. Though we do have some manageable days too. I have some good news and some bad. Let's start with the bad news. 

First of all there's the heat obviously. Second, I am way behind on my dream count now. And third, I missed my goal to have a lucid dream today.

Then the good news: 
I have found a spot in the house where I can sleep for a couple of weeks, until the heat blows over. I have been getting more and more dreams the last couple of days there. Yesterday I wrote down 4 and I remember fractions of 2 others from that night too. I think I will be up to 6-7 ish again before the competition starts. Second, I have almost no plans for this vacation. So I can do loads of WBTB and WILD attempts. Third, even though I missed my goal of having a LD this week, I got REALLY close last night. Had it not been for the heat and stress I am sure I would've gotten one way before today. I also expect I will probably have one in the next few days, since my motivation is up and my dreams are becoming more vivid by the day. Lastly, since my last week of July has 1 extra day, I only need to get 5 dreams on average this last week to make my monthly goal. Luckily I already got my monthly goal for LD's this month, though I still want to get at least 1 this last week, hopefully 1 more to make up for last week. 

I had a dream this night in which I knew that I was dreaming. Yet I didn't really realize it. I was still in "dream mode". The plot of my dream simply resolved around me knowing that I was dreaming. If you know what I mean. So I don't think I was lucid. I did have some other dream where I was starting to get suspicious about the dream environment. But I woke up before I really got to any conclusions or RC's. Close, but no cigar  ::lol:: 

 I'll start writing down some dreams in my Journal again soon. Since this night was the first night in over a week that I had anything worth writing down. Motivation is still strong. Practice is decent, could be better. I'm a little careful not to burn myself out too much before the competition. I am trying to peak at the right time I guess  ::D:  

That's all I have for this update  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> I had a dream this night in which I knew that I was dreaming. Yet I didn't really realize it. I was still in "dream mode". The plot of my dream simply resolved around me knowing that I was dreaming. If you know what I mean. So I don't think I was lucid. I did have some other dream where I was starting to get suspicious about the dream environment. But I woke up before I really got to any conclusions or RC's. Close, but no cigar



Pretty close indeed! I have similar dreams from time to time. You know you are dreaming but still don't detach from the dream and continue the normal type of dreaming scenario. Still good though, shows lding is really on your mind and some part of you is aware that it's a dream. I'm sure you'll get a higher awareness type of ld soon.  ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

*29/07/2014*

A lot to discuss this time, so let's get crackin. 

I finally was able to go back to my own bed. Also with the bad night I had before this, I was hoping for some extra REM this night. My hopes were high. But I never thought it would be this great! ::D: 

I had an amazing LD. It was a about 20mins long I think. And it had some astonishing sights. I did more than I ever did before. In the end I never achieved the goal I set out to, but instead I achieved a bunch of other stuff and had a great dream. I feel like this is finally a LD as it should be. 

Time to analyse it. I believe it was so much longer because I had a goal to achieve. Before this I had some realistic LD's, but I never really had much to do. Or I got too excited. I have been managing the excitement for a couple dreams now. So it seems a goal was the final key to a longer LD. I tried teleporting again and kinda succeeded. I ended up where I wanted to, but there was no elevator. I never found one in the end. 

At some point I think I DEILDed. The whole dream seemed to zoom out and I felt like I was being pulled out of the dream. I kinda just waited for it to happen and then when I was almost completely out of the dream and there was just the mental image of where I was just now, I kinda suddenly fell back asleep and was back in the same room. Would you say that sounds like a DEILD?

Most of the dream did not feel 100% real though. It was close, but just a little off. I think I need to take more time to stabilize next time. Do you know of any other methods to increase reality? 

Then there was this DC. He felt like he had no soul. He was mostly just staring in front of him. Only answering a question when I asked him. I kinda felt like I was in complete control of him. Like he was at my command. Since it is my dream, he could only do what I wanted him to do. I have had this before, where DC's just sorta lose all personal traits and kinda give in to me. They sorta let me do what I want to do and do nothing else. Really weird. 

Lastly I think I planned my motivational peak really well this time. My motivation was quite high for the last couple of days, but I refrained from doing too many things. Yesterday I finally used all that build up motivation to incubate a dream. In the end I never really did anything I wanted to, but I tried and I did some awesome other stuff. So all in all I am happy.

I feel less like a rookie now and more like a real LDer!  ::D: 

I am off to post my points now. 

Here is the dream.

----------


## MrPriority

*30/07/2014*

2 More lucids! I am going like crazy now!  :Bliss: 

Ever since I started to add a goal and incubate that goal, my LD's have been so much longer! I've also been getting them earlier in the night, instead of just after 9 hours of sleep. I almost feel bad for being in the beginner section of the competition now, since I have been getting more points than some intermediates. But at the same time, very very happy that it is going so well!

I still see a lot of points I could improve in. I want to start using tags again, for non lucid dreams. I am just writing too much at night. I deliberately did not write down 2 dreams in my DJ because I was totally fed up with it. I had already written 3 and a half pages (a4) by then. That is almost a small novel. I need to find a way to make that shorter without losing details. I guess I will fiddle around with it for a bit. 

I also need to make sure I do my RESI better. I find myself thinking RESI in my LD, but then stop after the RE step. I need to focus more on that. Plus I need to start practicing thinking that I HAVE to do the RESI routine. Because I skipped it this night, because a DC attacked me. RESI should be my first priority. The DC can't hunt me anyway.

I do feel like I have quite a bit of control though. I am never scared to get hurt. And I can usually influence DC's quite easily. I've had successes and failures in summoning so far, so I'm not sure if I should spend extra attention to that yet.

In the end my goals are now: 
First I want to finish the competition as good as possible.
Then I want to achieve all my personal goals.
Then I want to get 2 wings (next month)
When I have done all that, I will probably start to work on a sleeping pattern that allows me to keep growing when I go to school. 
And if I have a good routine while going to school, then finally I want to start working in real dream control. Though perhaps I should switch classes at that point, since I won't be an intro/beginner at that point. This is all in the distant future though. 

Well that's all I have to post for now.
Here are my dreams

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome progress MrPriority! I think you'll be moving to the next tier next competition!  ::D:  

Keep up the good work, it's really great to read that all the practices are paying off.

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks  ::D: 

And thank you, for helping me out! ::D: 

I didn't find the time yesterday or today to do my monthly stats post. I will probably post that tomorrow, since I am gone tonight as well. 

Other than that, not much to say. Since the LD's I haven't had much success. Admittedly I haven't tried as hard either. When I return I will pick up the pace again. I still need to get into a pillow fight and do some personal goals  ::D:  

I am also thinking of making my DJ online for LD's only. We'll see.

That's all I have to say for now. I will be back with a lot of statistics tomorrow :drool:

----------


## MrPriority

Finally the day has come. ::yddd::  All these night, jolting down a bunch of stuff. Wondering if it's really worth keeping score on all these things. Now I can finally see exactly how I have done last month. Or at least from whenever I started the more elaborate DJ.

*Here are my results for July:*

All Dreams:
Total: 107
Goal total: 124
Per day average: 3,451612903225806
Per day average goal: 4
Total LD's: 9
Total LD goal: 6
Fully recorded dreams: 61
Average Vividness: 6,278688524590164
Average Awareness:6,135593220338983
Average Length: 24,0377358490566 min 

Lucid Dreams:
Average Vividness: 7 2/3
Average Length: 6.76

Other trivia:
Average time slept: 9.5 hours
Average bedtime: ~02:35 AM

All *techniques used during the day* and their quantity and Percentage of the total Journalled:
RC: 17    89%
Meditate: 4   21%
Gravity Check: 7   37%
RESI: 1     5%
Total Days Journalled: 19    100%

All *techniques used during the night* and their quantity:
MILD: 17      89%
WBTB: 16      84%
Total day Journalled : 19    100%

All *Dream Signs* and their quantity (more than 1):
Close family: 25
Friends: 10
(Card)Games: 6
Normal dreaming as subject: 6
Ex Classmates/friends: 5
Other Family: 4
My Brother: 3
My Dad: 3
Carnaval: 3
School: 3
Dog: 3
DV: 2
Toilet: 2
False Awakening: 2
LD as subject of the dream: 2
Water/Swimming: 2
Fighting: 2
Biking: 2
Chuck: 2
Killer maniac: 2

All in dream *Emotions* and their quantity:
Happiness/Fun/Laughter: 18
Frustration: 9
Fear: 7
Concern (anxiety): 5
Enthusiasm: 5
Irritation: 4
Suspicion: 4
Anger: 4
Awe: 4
Panic: 3
Indifference: 3
Stress: 3
Disappointment: 3
Competitiveness: 2
Love: 2
Sadness: 1

There we go.. Now I have it all in one place and easy to overlook. 

*First conclusion:* 
1. I need to get more dreams per night. Hopefully the weather will work a little with me there.
2. My goal for next month will contain 10 LD's
3. My bedtime should go down a bit
4. I meditated more often than I wrote down
5. I love having all my emotions and dream signs in one place. Now when I dream of something happy, I will know that it is an average dream, for instance :smiley:  

That's all I have for now, I will use all this information later on, if I can. Sorry for the long post  :Big laugh:

----------


## NyxCC

Great stats Mr. Priority, fantastic organization.  :boogie: 





> All techniques used during the day and their quantity and Percentage of the total Journalled: 
> 
> RC: 17 89%
> Meditate: 4 21%
> Gravity Check: 7 37%
> RESI: 1 5%



Uhm, so does the RC 17 mean you did 17 days of RCs? 

Great consistency with most of the techniques, no wonder you are getting such impressive results!  ::D: 

Wish you an even better August!

----------


## MrPriority

Yes 17 days. Whether they were sloppy or completely obsessive :Cheeky:  I did at least a half decent job 17 out of 19 days I Journalled. And thanks! I hope august will be great too  :smiley:  It will be the last month before I start school. Since I haven't been to school in like 5 years, I think I will have to put a lot of extra effort into it at first. So that will be a priority. Though I will do anything I can to keep up all my practices as much as I can. I guess I will just be going to bed really early, so I can plan some WBTB's or something. We'll see. 

For now I am focusing on a great month  :smiley:  One step at a time!

----------


## MrPriority

Ok some new info. 

I have been doing some more experimenting. Last night I tried going to bed really early again. And it did wonders. I was less tired when I woke between dreams, which makes the job of writing them down enjoyable rather than extremely annoying. And I had way more vivid dream. I also woke up more often and recalled more dreams. And finally I even got a LD! So I will definitely do this more often.

Secondly I found myself doing my RESI in my LD. Which is good, since I had been practicing that a little more lately. Though I felt like a total idiot doing it. It didn't really help the dream that much. At first it almost woke me up. Then after that the dream was pretty much stable already. It was lifelike already. So I was just wasting my time there. And in the end I didn't do the most important part. The Intention part, where I think back on what my goals are. I kinda knew what I wanted to do, but I was too preoccupied with the dream. 

So perhaps, instead of doing what I do now, I need to change it up a bit. I want to start my stabilization method with thinking: Do I need to stabilize. Just taking a moment to stand still and ask myself if I am feeling real. Then I can skip the rest if I do. And then I need to emphasize the Intention part more. And perhaps I should add on that. I need to know, who I am, what I want to do, and why. If I answer myself those 3 questions, then perhaps I not only focus on my goals, but even realize I don't have to agree with anything the dream throws at me. 

That is about all my thought for now. If you are interested: Here are my dreams

----------


## NyxCC

Good luck with your new strategy. Just be careful not to spend too much time thinking in the dream, because that tends to take the attention away from the dream world.  :tongue2:

----------


## MrPriority

It's been a while now. And unfortunately I did not get lucid at all. I have been struggling with some problems. Depression got the better of me for a bit, but I snapped out of it. Today I am taking it slow. I need to recoup. Pick myself together for a wedding tomorrow. I'll be back here for the weekend to come up with a plan to get lucid again. It has been way too long and I am way down on my schedule. 

Just so that this post isn't only negativity:Funny-Animals-animal-humor-29016371-1280-800.jpg

EDIT: How do I get rid of thumbnails?

----------


## NyxCC

Ah, sorry to hear that. Kick depression in the butt and think about nice things before bed to incubate nice dreams! You've done great so far, so looking forward to an ld come back too! 

To delete attachments you can go to control panel and then at the bottom of the left menu you'll see attachments with everything you've uploaded to the site. You can del them from there, but I think if you delete everything they won't be available in your prior posts either.

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks!  ::D: 

I've pretty much recovered. And with my REM rebound last night I got a tiny little lucid last night :smiley:  I woke up immediately, but it's a start. Finally no more of that unlucky #13 ::chuckle:: . I also completely filled up my first DJ. I somehow feel pretty proud of that. The more I grow out of all these "firsts" (first DJ, first LD etc.) the more excited I get! Today I want to write a little about motivation. I have been thinking about that a lot lately. And I feel like it is one of the most important subjects. So let's get this ball rolling again!

Motivation can come from several things. It's very important to me to recognize how I get motivated. If I can figure out exactly what get's me going, then I can apply that to whatever I want, whenever I want. As long as I have motivation, I feel like I can do anything. I'll be posting more things that seem to motivate me. So I can get back at this for later reference and compare different things to see what works best. To properly test this, I will put a new statistic in my DJ. I will note a number (1-10) of how motivated I was during the day. And if something else influenced my motivation (like a lack of time getting it down, or a great movie getting it up).

That said, the first motivation I want to dissect is Theory Crafting. I love figuring out things. Experimenting, trying to find the perfect solution. I am so much better when I figure out problem myself, than when I get the answers handed to me. This is something I have been applying so far. I have been changing up all my techniques over and over, to find something that works. And I need to keep doing that. I need to keep thinking of new possibilities. Because whenever I do that, I am really excited to go to bed. Or to meditate, or to keep track of gravity etc. I almost feel like the motivation is more important than keeping up the actual technique. 

So for now, I will just get a new DJ and write down my motivation. That's a good start. And then as soon as that initial excitement wears off, I will start to take a good look at my meditation. Because there is a lot of ground to win there as well. Lastly I can focus on WILDs for a while. I have not been doing much in that field at all. So I guess I have more than enough for the upcoming time. 

Lastly I want to set a new short term goal. Something to set my sights on. My food for incubation, so to speak. This time it will be: The basic TOTM. I think I am ready to start aiming for some wings! ::D: 

That is all for now!

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld Mr. Priority!  ::D: 





> That said, the first motivation I want to dissect is Theory Crafting. I love figuring out things. Experimenting, trying to find the perfect solution. I am so much better when I figure out problem myself, than when I get the answers handed to me. This is something I have been applying so far. I have been changing up all my techniques over and over, to find something that works. And I need to keep doing that. I need to keep thinking of new possibilities. Because whenever I do that, I am really excited to go to bed. Or to meditate, or to keep track of gravity etc. I almost feel like the motivation is more important than keeping up the actual technique.



Great analysis regarding motivation. I can certainly relate to what you've written above - I love trying out new things for induction as well as dream control. The whole process is really exciting, seeing what works and why, adjusting things, coming up with new ideas. 

I'm sure we'll be reading so many cool things from your side Mr. Priority!  ::D: 

Best of luck with totm, you certainly are ready to get them wings!

----------


## MrPriority

A little update here. 

I am starting school again next week. I have been preparing for that for a while now. For now I need to focus on that. I have found my motivation to be particularly low to LD in this time. I don't really see myself making much progress until I have a more steady school life. I am also throwing my sleep schedule overboard to get into the 9 to 5 rhythm. 

I'll still keep my DJ and try to meditate every now and then. Since that is also good for school. Once everything is settled a bit and I have room in my head for other stuff again, I will be back with a vengeance!  ::D:  Honestly I don't expect this to take up more than a month. The study should not be that hard for me and leave me with quite some free time, after the initial investment. But since I did not finish high school I start with a disadvantage. So for now I'll be obsessing over ICT rather than LD for a while :tongue2: 

Either way, I won't be able to obsess as much over LD as I have been these last 2 months. So I don't expect the same results I have been having. I just hope I can get back to 6-8 LD's a month asap. 

Well that's all I have to say for now. :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Good luck with school! You're smart and very organized so I'm sure you'll rise to the challenge.  ::D: 

Don't forget you can also practice ADA/SAT during class (even if listening, take notice of more details on speaker, the desks, your hands) or on the way to school. Also, you may have more FAs so that's an extra ld opportunity right there.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

Haha thanks! I'm mostly trying to avoid going into too much detail on DV for a while. Otherwise I'd probably get excited and would start to read too much on dreams and too little on school ::chuckle::  It seems that I should be able to go through school without much or even any work at home. So perhaps I'll resume my practices a little sooner ::D: 

On that note: I actually had a LD last night. I tried to jump of something high, but I couldn't find anything. It was pretty funny though. I am glad that I am at the point already, where I can still have LD's even when not practicing. Though I kinda wanna go and do a whole bunch of stuff again now ::chuckle:: 

I'll use those tips when I start again. Seems like a good idea, thanks! :smiley: 

Well that's all I have to say.

----------


## NyxCC

Nice, congrats on the bonus ld!  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

So I got another LD last night. A pretty long one too! 

I am happy of course, but I would really like to figure out why I suddenly started LDing again after a couple weeks without one. Could it be because I am throwing my sleep schedule back a couple hours? If anything I'd say it makes me more tired at night. 

Could it be because I see more daylight, or perhaps because I am more challenged mentally during the day? 

I'm really at a loss here. If anything I'd figured I would get less LD's for a while not more. Though obviously I am pretty happy about it, don't get me wrong ::D: 

Do you have any idea perhaps?

----------


## NyxCC

Well, I have two possible explanations which are related to what you already said. First, I think that the sleep schedule change may be working like the CAT (Cycle Adjustment technique) CAT - Cycle Adjustment Technique - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views, and also the fact that you have to wake may be making you more alert. I often wake up a more often when I know I need to wake up at certain time and at important dates, I'd be waking up more frequently plus having FAs. 

The other thing which you mentioned is that you are more mentally engaged. Lucid dreams happen together with a burst of gamma waves. These also happen with advanced meditators but that's not the only time they happen. The key is in focus. If you are reading stuff, especially learning or when working to perform a task with full focus and dedication, gamma waves will be produced. So, perhaps spending more time immersed in such activities echoes during the night as well.  ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

Hey hey,

A little update here. It's been a while ::D: 

3 Weeks of school are already gone and so far everything is going smooth. I can keep up pretty easily. I'm also used to the new sleep schedule by now (that was a tough one) so I feel I have this thing under control! ::D:  I have quite some time to spare now, so I'm planning to pick up my techniques again. Starting with, what I think is the most important one for now, meditation! This should only benefit me in school as well :smiley: 

As for my LD's in these 3 weeks, I think it was the CAT (Cycle Adjustment technique) like you suggested. The LD's pretty much happened when I was still adjusting to the new schedule. I never even heard of that one before, seems quite interesting, though I don't plan on changing up my schedule again any time soon. Perhaps I'll take a closer look at it in the first vacation. It seems to work for me. 

I will be slowly increasing techniques over the next couple of weeks. It might a little bit too careful on my part, but I just really want this to work. I really like this study :smiley: 

Well that's all for now,
I'll be back for another update sooner this time though ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds like things are running nice and smoothly over there! That's really good to hear.  ::D: 

I'm sure you will be able to fit some practices (and get results) into your well organized schedule while keeping your priorities.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## MrPriority

Lil update again,

Studies are going really well. It's a bit on the easy side actually. I hope it will get a little more challenging later on, though this does give me more time to spend on LD practice for the time being. I have not been doing enough meditation to my liking. So I will pick that up again. 

Also, I was sitting in the bus to school yesterday. And I was thinking how I had no dreams recalled at all that night. But then I suddenly remembered a really long and epic dream. Though I never wrote it down. And now I can't seem to remember anymore ::doh::  I only remember that is was pretty epic. And then last night I had another epic dream. I remember some small parts of that one (one sceny very vividly)but I also lost most of that dream. ::doh::  It's so frustrating, haha. So there is really only one solution here. I am going to start DJing again. Time to get a little bit more serious about LDing again. 

I hope I can also post a little more on the forums. Because there is still so much to learn here  :smiley: 

That is all I have to say for now  :OK Bye now:

----------


## MrPriority

Aaaand I'm back! 

I've finally reached a rather stable position in school and in social surroundings. Now I find myself with some motivational problems. I think I am up to the point that I can keep getting LD's without too much effort, even if it only is 1 every week or sometimes 2. I still want to improve though. And I feel like I often slack the most basic of LD methods. So I want to take some time here and get my basics in order. Find a way for me to keep up a technique for longer periods of time. To improve on the basics such as recall and awareness. 

I also want a place to just put down my thoughts and experiences, good or bad. So that I have something to return to. It helps me to keep coming back when I am getting tired or distracted with other stuff. I often find that I only read on dreamviews and never post. So that's why I came back here. To have an online diary, or something like that. It probably won't be any fancy idea's or anything. Just a place to come back to and share my thoughts and worries. And my progress of re-doing the stuff I did when I started out.

I feel more motivated already! ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! Welcome back!  :smiley: 





> I've finally reached a rather stable position in school and in social surroundings. Now I find myself with some motivational problems. I think I am up to the point that I can keep getting LD's without too much effort, even if it only is 1 every week or sometimes 2. I still want to improve though. And I feel like I often slack the most basic of LD methods. So I want to take some time here and get my basics in order. Find a way for me to keep up a technique for longer periods of time. To improve on the basics such as recall and awareness.



For me dream control goals and induction techs go hand in hand. What usually keeps me going is to want to do something awesome in my next dream, like totm, toty or any private goals I have in mind. Then I start thinking how I want to do this next or as soon as possible and start planning for getting my next ld, hopefully going to bed on time and scheduling the wbtb. I also prepare a schedule with some day techniques like autosuggestion or meditation. Then follow the plan. 

I think you're very organized so it should be easy to make a nice program to get some extra lds.  :smiley: 

Also, if you feel like challenging yourself, perhaps you could start a thread in our lucid challenges subdirectory, where you can come up with induction or dream control  challenges and even run a mini contest. If you don't feel like starting a new thread, you can have a look at some of our lucid dares or totm.

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-challenges/

----------


## MrPriority

> I think you're very organized so it should be easy to make a nice program to get some extra lds.



Thanks! I do like to plan things out. The problem is I don't tend to follow up on my own plans, haha ::chuckle:: . I love researching and figuring out how to get the most out of my practice, but oddly enough I've not once succesfully incubated anything or really did what I wanted to do in an LD. It seems I don't really care for what I actually dream about. As long as I have fun. I guess I like the idea of a LD more than the LD itself, in some sense. I've always figured I'd go do all those fun things I want to when I'm really good at LD'ing. 

Though I see the use of goals very much. And it may just be one of the things that is holding me back at the moment. Besides practicing more regularly and memory. Those are the 3 main things I see myself getting the most out of with training right now. I haven't really found myself particularly motivated by any lucid tasks so far. I tend to give up on them rather quickly. I think I might come back for those when I feel better about my LD's. Though I do need a goal of some sorts, as it would most likely lengthen my LD's.

I have been pondering over an idea to have a goal without actually having a goal. Or maybe a mindset would be a better word for it. Something that makes me always want to see what's going to happen next while in a dream. Since I believe it is that feeling of "now what?" that makes the dream stop. Right now I'll start with using exploration as my goal, since it is ongoing. Though I wonder if there are better ways. I basically want to have the benefits of having a goal without having to incubate anything, or coming up with stuff to do. 

Oh and before I forget (So much to say ::lol:: ) I had a very interesting experience the other day. I had a dream in which I saw my dead grandpa (who died when I was very young), that alone is unusual for me, but then I realised it was just that and I got lucid. I thanked my grandfather for being my que to lucidity, as I usually do when I get lucid because of some DC, and then I climbed on his back and we flew off. Now that was pretty weird, but then I somehow midflight fell off and figured I had woken up somehow. I did an RC and indeed I was awake. But I wasn't! My nose pinch totally failed me! That never happened to me before. Maybe it is time for me to include a second RC into my arsenal... I wouldn't know which one though ::wtf::  I've always loved the nose pinch the most by far ::|: 

Well anyways, before I ramble off again. I'll save some for the future :Cheeky:  Happy to be writing stuff on the forum again though!  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

> I tend to give up on them rather quickly. I think I might come back for those when I feel better about my LD's. Though I do need a goal of some sorts, as it would most likely lengthen my LD's.



I see what you mean. From experience I can say don't be shy to go after tasks (if there is something you want to do, that is) even complex ones. It need not take more than a min for a basic task and five mins should be enough for advanced tasks. People often wait until they have half an hour lds to start doing advanced, which is all wrong. I've seen newbies here with an ld count of 1 do amazing things! And I truly believe anyone can accomplish this, they just have to try. If you never try how would you know your limits?

Anyways, enough with goals advertising. I love your on-going goal idea. We actually were discussing something similar with fogelbise with regards to extending lds. Exploration is indeed an awesome ongoing goal and very exciting one too!  ::D: 

Congrats on your ld!!

----------


## MrPriority

Back for another report,

I recently had a change of schedule in school which means I have to adapt to an early rise every day. Though I'll have loads of afternoons free, this means I need to significantly change my bed times. So this resulted is less sleep and less dreams. It seems to be settling down now though. I plan to keep it at these times for a while even if they change it again, since it seems healthier to have a regular sleep schedule anyway. 

I'm still struggling with my basic techniques. I really want to write down my dreams better and take some time remembering them before I start moving around. I guess I've once again been slacking. No worries though, I got this! From today on it will be better ::D:  (autosuggestion works for more than just dreaming ::D: ) 

Ah now that I got this out I feel much better already. Let's write some dreams down tomorrow morning! ::laughhard::

----------


## NyxCC

Aghr, morning school is not nice at all. But once you get to a regular schedule, your recall will improve.  :smiley: 

The good thing is, you can always do dream related practices during the day. And perhaps you will have the opportunity for a nap every once in a while.

----------


## MrPriority

Hello again, it's been a little while again xD

I find myself less and less interested in dreaming when my school get more stressing. So I think I just want to try and get my motivation, but most importantly my enthousiasm back. I also had a LD that wasn't really great, which kinda demoralized me for a while. So for now I'll just try and simple be more active on the forum. That is step one, after that we'll see how it goes. 

As I type this suddenly a video pops up in my head. It was about a guy talking about lucid dreaming. He thougt that one of the first steps one should take is make your life more about LDing. Make your room remind you of it, read books about it, watch a lot of inspiring video's. I think I'll give that a try.

There is some good news as well. My brother is moving out in a few weeks. Now I do love my brother and I'll miss him, but in dreaming aspects that means I now have a whole floor to myself. That means I can set the alarm whenever I want without waking anyone. And not getting woken up by his alarm either. And I can finally try out a nice speech to text program and say my dreams out loud in the morning! So I kinda look forward to that ::D: 

Well, I'll hopefully be posting here again soon! For now that's all I had to say.

----------


## NyxCC

> As I type this suddenly a video pops up in my head. It was about a guy talking about lucid dreaming. He thougt that one of the first steps one should take is make your life more about LDing. Make your room remind you of it, read books about it, watch a lot of inspiring video's. I think I'll give that a try.



That's good. I think there is a lot of inspirational material in youtube. And not just videos about lucid dreaming but other stuff as well. I sometimes become inspired by unrelated videos - whether it's high quality videos about awesome places or documentaries about any type of topic. I relate what I see to dreams and lucid dreaming and image how cool it would be to be in that place in my next ld, for example.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

Update!

So I had this very weird experience. I woke up very early for school, only to find out my lessons were cancelled. So I suddenly had quite a few hours of nothing ahead of me. Perfect time for a WBTB! It had been a while since my last LD so I was a little worries if it would work. But boy did it work!

I had very vivid dreams, 2 of which lucid. Now I had this really weird experience in my first one. At one point after becomming lucid I could feel myself waking up. My eyes where opening, while I was still in the dream. In the closed part of my eyes I could see the dream, in the open part my room. I later realised my room was also a dream. For a while there, while I was struggling to keep my eyes closed, there was this horizontal line in my view, seperating the 2 dreams. And as I struggled it went up and down, showing more of either off the dreams and less of the other. After a bit I finally opened my eyes and saw my room.

I had about a second to breathe before the next experience. This time I started floating out of my body towards the ceiling. I never saw my sleeping body, but I definetaly knew that I was rising from it somehow. I figured I was having an OBE(I've been reading the OBE thread lately  ::lol:: ) I rose untill my nose was inches from the ceiling and then I slowly descended back down. As I went down I saw the ceiling further and further away from me. And further and further and further. Now I couldn't stop falling down! At this point I kinda panicked a little bit. For a split second I felt like I was going to end up in hell. Then I told myself it's ok, it's just a dream. But at that point I felt too scared and uneasy to really believe it. So I decided to wake up. I tried some breathing irregularities and after that moving some body parts. I started to feel my foot, so I placed all my concentration on moving it and woke myself up out of the dream.

It was really weird. I've never had this OBE-like experience, or the half-half dream thing, or waking up from a dream by choice. So many experiences =D I am really happy I went through all these things safely. Next time I experience them I will be more confident and expore these experiences to the maximum!

I can't wait to try more WBTB's whenever I have the time again! I've never really tried being awake for more than an hour (like I did this time) but it sure seems to work wonders! 

Well that's all I have to say for now. What do you think about these things? Have you ever had any of this before?

----------


## NyxCC

Wow, that really was your lucky day! 

Those experiences were very interesting. About the first one, I sometimes have experienced something slightly similar like being in two places at once. It usually happens on the verge of waking up or falling asleep where you have control as well as input from both your dreaming as well as waking body. I also have had confusing in dream Wild experiences where I go to sleep in the dream and quickly transition (or rather teleport) to another dream. The mind is capable of producing all sorts of weird scenarios. Your half lid experience sounded very cool!  :smiley: 

About the OBE scenario, I've sometimes on much rarer occasions had full body leaving like experiences. My usual wilds involve feelings of floatiness and being able to move dream arms but I usually enter a dream scene rather than separate from my body in the room. 

Relating to that falling experience you had, on some occasions I have found myself unable to control movement during a normal ld. Best way to deal with this would be to try to hold on to some nearby object. Or trying to focus on the ground and willing myself to face it. 

Longer wbtbs really do wonders! A pity we can't do them more often. 

Have great holidays and hopefully some wbtbs.  ::D:

----------


## MrPriority

It's been a while again. I've had an extremely busy time with school but now finally it is....

*VACATION TIME*

Woop woop! Time for some epic dreaming again. With that I actually have been lucid dreaming (a bit on and off) for a year now ::D: 

I have some catching up to do cause I've been slacking like crazy, but I have confidence that I will get back into it really fast  :smiley: 

So with that said, do you perhaps have any advice on how to Lucid dream when it's really hot? It's like tropically hot here at the moment and I find that it definately affects my dreaming. Though not always in a bad way per se. What are your expeciences with that?

Let me end it with: It's good to be back ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back, Mr. Priority!  ::D: 

About the heat, hope the tropical weather doesn't last too long. My overall experience is that extreme heat makes it more difficult to fall asleep to say the least. If you can, be sure to open the windows before bedtime to allow for some cooler air (hopefully?). When it comes to wbtb in very hot weather if you are flexible with the time, try to schedule your wbtb approximately when it's the coolest time of the night so falling asleep would be easier. Splashing cold water on one's face or arms can be relieving and it can bring about extra wakefulness so that's also something to consider trying.

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks for the advice! I hope it passes by soon as well. So far it seems that on tuesday thing will slowly go back to a more acceptable temperature. Fingers crossed!

And with my first night of trying I already got my first lucid in a while ::D:  Though my recall is quite bad at the moment so I don't recall the whole thing. I actually think I got lucid in 2 seperate dreams but im not entirely sure so I'll just count it all as one big one. 

I finally managed to swim. Somehow I just started in some kind of ocean which was about 2-3 meters deep but yet had waves that were like 8-9 meters high. So that's another one off my list! And as with most of my LD's I of course ended it with a trying to get it on with a woman. And failing miserable at it, haha. ::chuckle::  

To the analyse machine! ::tardis:: 

So I'm really happy that I can still pretty reliably induce a lucid dream. That is pretty much what all my training was focused on last summer vacation. My thought was that if I can just get a decent induction rate first, then I can start training other things after that. And I think that time is now. Since I've not been serious enough throughout the year.

With that in mind, the most obvious things that I need to work on for now are recall and making my dreams more vivid. So I am revisiting my earlier attempts, but I am adjusting them a little bit to see if I can find a way that I can keep up throughout the year.

With that I have my 3 main goals for this summer:
1. Get my recall back up 
2. Do some sort of startup when I first get lucid (focus on all my senses for example)
3. Find a way so that I can keep up my practices throughout the year

Should be do-able I'd say!

----------


## NyxCC

Well done! Congrats on the ld! Swimming can be very cool in dreams, glad you tried this plus really cool you produced huge waves too.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## MrPriority

Back again for another update! I didn't really take on any new plans so I didn't really had much to say here. I still think my plans are solid for the future. But I had this epic LD last night. And I kinda need to tell this to everyone, since I don't have anyone IRL who's into lucid dreaming :p

I finally did a full WILD. I was unsure if I had a WILD before, but after experiencing this I am fairly sure my others were MILDs and that this one was my first WILD. I am totally stoked! I have been trying this for a while now, on and off, whenever I have time. And now for the first time it worked! This is a great step into the right direction, since now I know what to look for when WILDing  :smiley:  

I want to keep practicing WILD's since it doesn't really take any time out of my day. I wake up after most dreams anyway. If I can get better at this, it might really boost my LD total significantly. And the dream itself was insanely vivid and sharp as well. I was just standing there for a second, in pure awe of how insanely real it all was. Perhaps even more real than real life, since everything was super sharp, even at a distance. Really awesome!  ::D:  

Other than that I joined the competition, which is what got me stoked enough to really try and get a WILD. I was pretty much almost at the time to wake up, so I basically told myself: it's now or never. Then laid still for about an hour, which is btw insanely long if you are just lying awake doing nothing  :Cheeky: , until it finally worked! I'll also post a link to my DJ since I needed to post it for the compition there.

My sights are set on DEILDs. I might not make it this holiday, but I think there is the next big step for me to increase my monthly amount of LD's. But, I'll leave that for the future for now.

Lastly and probably most importantly: This LD really got all my excitement back. I was a little bit afraid that all LDs would be the kind of not-so aware kind. Since that's all I've really had lately. And these low aware dreams were kinda fun, but they also felt more like regular dreams. More like it wasn't really me, though it was me. I dunno how to explain it really. But this LD I had this night was completely me. Totally aware of who I was, what I wanted, what happened just a few minutes ago when I was awake, I knew everything and could do what I want. Not to mention the jaw-dropping details. This is the kind of LD that makes it worth all the trouble. So I have a totally renewed faith in LDing. ::D: 

Looks like you are stuck with me for quite a while longer, cause I don't plan on going anywhere at least until I can have these kind of dreams a couple times a week  ::D: 

Here is the dream, if you are interested  :smiley: 

[EDIT: Also, are those DVA chat sessions still ongoing? I was just checking out some logs, and it seems really interesting.]

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats, Mr. Priority!!!  :Bliss: I'm very happy for you! Sounded like one of those mind-blowing lds with very sharp and vivid details. Also, loved the levitation part.  :smiley: 

About the DVA chat sessions, yes we have those. Will have to ask Ophelia about the next session. It's good to know that there is interest. It was great seeing you in chat and looking forward to more conversations there.

----------


## MrPriority

Ah yes, I totally forgot about that. I was gonna put that in the last message too. You should come hang out in chat more often  :smiley:  It's good fun and some quality talks as well! We could really use you in our chat gang ::D:  I'm there quite often  :smiley: 

Also I hear people who chat are twice as likely to get a LD :Cheeky:

----------


## MrPriority

Hello there again!

Just checking in for a quick update while procrastenating my homework  :Oh noes: . Since I've started school I've just been rolling in from one thing to another with very little time to spare. This week I finally expect to be completely on top of things once again. So I can start to think a little bit more about lucid dreaming. I know I should at least be keeping a DJ, but it's really hard to find motivation with all the stress that comes from my personal life and school work that keeps piling up. So, I'll start again once I am back up to speed with everything  :smiley: 

On a more happy note, university lectures are very interesting and fun ::D:  It's worth the effort ::lol:: 

That's about all I have to say for now. Back to homework! 
I'll most likely report back in a week!

----------


## CordeliaDivine

Hi Thom! My name is Cordelia. I'm very new to this site and your post was one of the first I read that captured my attention. Your dream experiences seem very similar to mine. I, too, am trying to learn how to LD better and learn to control my dreams. I wanted to know which RC's work best for you. Do you have any tips to give to a newbie?  :smiley:  Thanks!

----------


## NyxCC

MrPriority, you don't need to spend a lot of time writing things down. Just take 5 mins to quickly tag the key points and you can review the rest of the dream in your mind. That way you are still journalling and training your memory.  :smiley:

----------


## MrPriority

@Cordelia

Hey there! Nice to see that you read my workbook! ::D:  Yeah, my goal has always been to get high quality and quantity LD's rather than any specific thing to do in the dream. I always figure I can do all the fun things when I get more and better LD's :p But, I've been finding lately that having a clear goal of something you want to do (preferrebly something that takes a while) can lengthen the LD as well :smiley:  So I wonder if I have to adjust my philosophy, hehe.

To answer your question: The nosepick is my favourite by far. It has almost never failed me, and when it did it was more sloppyness on my part that caused it  :tongue2: . It's easy and fast and you can do it everywhere. People will just think you are scratching your nose  :wink2:  Though I have to add that I think the attitude when you RC is way more important than the RC itself. It doesn't really matter what you do, it matters that you take a moment to question reality. That you also remind yourself for a bit that dreams exist and you could be in it. And to realise for a second how you get caught up in living so much that you forget about so many other things. It creates an awareness. And that is far more valuable than just pluggin your nose :Cheeky: 

@NyxCC
Yeah... I know... In fact I probably have enough time to do solid journaling. I'm just slacking, haha.  :Cheeky:  Ugh, you are right once again. I need to step it up! Stop making excuses! Just do it!




RAAGGH I'M HYPED NOW! :Oh noes: 
I'm gonna dream a crap load tonight! And then I'm gonna journal the crap outta them in the morning!  ::evil::

----------


## MrPriority

Wow, not sure how to reply again after that last one, lol. First of all, Happy new year! Hope you've been doing well! And I hope you don't mind me dusting of my old little workbook over here.

So I'm back  :smiley:  Have been for a while now actually, but I've been putting off working on LDing. I found that the chatroom is very nice nowadays and I often spend time there (You should totally come too  :tongue2: ). I also joined the competition, even though I got really busy these 2 weeks, so not sure how that's gonna work out. But I hope I will get the time to break my dry spell and have a good time  :smiley: 

Other than that I am putting my focus towards meditation. I find myself more and more interested in mindefulness meditation. So for now I will be doing that mostly. I hope it will give me more awereness. Besides that I also hope to get my recall up at least a little bit. Still trying to find a way that I don't just get fed up with writing it down after a week or 2. 

Well, I'm done putting my thoughts into paper for now. I'll be checking in every now and then with an update I think, while I start up my LDing efforts again.

----------


## NyxCC

Happy New Year Mr. Priority! It's good to see you back!  ::D:

----------

